# 2014 rancher or 2011 Foreman?



## EigerAmbition (Aug 12, 2013)

I'm in the market to get a new bike and I'm planning on getting it brand new. I've driven a few foreman's that's drive incredible but love how the new rancher is looking. Wanted to ask the opinion see if the new rancher is comparable to the foreman in power and size


----------



## Joshshoots01 (Nov 6, 2013)

Rancher is smaller sized but just as peppy as the Forman.


----------

